# My rats ate their ice pack :/



## Janayabug (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't have an air conditioner so I've been putting ice packs in the cage for my rats. I wrap them in socks because Calcifer will chew anything plastic because he thinks it has treats in it. I was away for a couple days and asked my family to change the ice packs twice a day. I guess they forgot and Calcifer managed to get into the sock and chew into the ice pack. it's one of those rectangular plastic ones with blue jelly inside. I googled it and they are supposedly non toxic. Has anyone else had this happen with their rats? All 3 of my rats seem to be perfectly fine. Should I be worried?


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

I would keep an eye on it. The silica gel material used is non-toxic, but it IS an irritant. It can upset both the digestive track and respiratory functions.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Not sure about the toxicity of the ice pack but instead of using those try a sealed glass jar, like a mason jar or canning jar. I fill them with ice and stick them in the cage. Chew proof for sure!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The good news is that modern ice packs are required to be very safe. They aren't bullet-proof, so potential leakage HAS to be "safe" for consumption. Companies can't afford anyone getting sick from ingesting the gel.

As mentioned above, they might experience some upset, and there are more durable alternatives for you, now that you know they'll chew the plastic.


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

my rats did the same thing. they were perfectly fine but i was so worried, lol. now no ice packs for them. i would just watch them for signs of illness but mine were okay, sure yours will be as well.


----------

